# Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mammals



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mammals*

Hi, Frank Indiviglio here. I’m a herpetologist, zoologist, and book author, recently retired from a career spent at several zoos, aquariums, and museums, including over 20 years with the Bronx Zoo.
Yet another Floridian reptile drama has made headlines. Earlier this month (March, 2014) officials from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission (FFW) reported that a Nile Crocodile (Crocodylus niloticus) had been captured in the northwestern Everglades. Although the origin of this particular animal may be known, it is not the first Nile Crocodile to have been captured in the state, which is now home to an astonishing 500+ species of non-native animals (and a great many plants)! And while Nile Crocodiles are a rarity in Florida, the possibility of hybridization with the native American Crocodile (C. acutus) may be a concern. In the course of my work in zoos and via contacts with commercial croc farming projects, I’ve seen many examples of hybrid crocodiles. I cared for a Cuban Crocodile x American Crocodile cross, and Siamese Crocodiles are regularly interbred with others on farms. Hybrid crocs were even openly offered for sale as “pets” back in the “Wild West” days of the pet trade (and perhaps still are?). Read the rest of this article here Croc Found in Fla.: Is Worldâ€™s Largest a Resident? | That Reptile Blog 
Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

Best Regards, Frank


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*

i read this and it had me googling invasive species at work for the past 2 hours lol


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*



ngeno626 said:


> i read this and it had me googling invasive species at work for the past 2 hours lol



Thanks!..here are a few sites that might interest you. Let me know if you need info on becoming a nuisance wildlife control agent if you get fired! Enjoy, frank

Nonnative Species

Global Invasive Species Database


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*

Any thoughts on this past winter having an impact on invasive species? 

With how cold it has been, I am sure it must have wiped out more than a few invasive species. 

-B


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*



Armson said:


> Any thoughts on this past winter having an impact on invasive species?
> 
> With how cold it has been, I am sure it must have wiped out more than a few invasive species.
> 
> -B


Hi,

Good point...varies a great deal re species, but no documented extinctions of exotics based on weather (fish, perhaps,, but not well studied); north of Fla, more common..please see note re barking treefrogs in linked article below. Some suggest that cold acts to select out well-adapted individuals, esp. re green iguanas, which seem to be at the northern limit of their possible range. This article is re the cold Fla winter of 2010: Cold Snap in Florida Affects Introduced (i.e. Burmese Pythons) and Native Herps, best, frank


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*

Frank, 
is that the agency you currently work for or are you retired now?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*



findi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good point...varies a great deal re species, but no documented extinctions of exotics based on weather (fish, perhaps,, but not well studied); north of Fla, more common..please see note re barking treefrogs in linked article below. Some suggest that cold acts to select out well-adapted individuals, esp. re green iguanas, which seem to be at the northern limit of their possible range. This article is re the cold Fla winter of 2010: Cold Snap in Florida Affects Introduced (i.e. Burmese Pythons) and Native Herps, best, frank


another good read thank you.
unfortunately my degrees are not in the science field. all but eliminating my chances at becoming a nuisance wildlife control agent 
nick


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*



ngeno626 said:


> another good read thank you.
> unfortunately my degrees are not in the science field. all but eliminating my chances at becoming a nuisance wildlife control agent
> nick


Hi Nick,

I worked for the Bx Zoo for many years; now working freelance. Here in NY, wildlife control is via a license (passing a test, letters of reference); same in many other states; in some states (Fla I believe) there are related jobs with state wildlife agencies, as well as licensed freelance trappers. None pay very well, unfortunately, at least in past...

best, Frank


----------



## FarmgirlEy14 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*

Its interesting news... yet really a major concern? I wonder how likely the hybridization would actually occur. Remember the fears of the "super snake" if the Afrcian Rock Python & Burmese Python bred & took over ~ being both invasive in the everglades. I guess anything is possible but how likely? I personally wish that we could take the focus off blaming the "reptile trade" & look at invasive species like Nutrias (bred for the fur legal fur trade) which have been more destructive over a much larger area & cost many many more millions. Plus with the rate that Greenland is melting.... I expect Florida to be under water in the next generation.....


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*



FarmgirlEy14 said:


> Its interesting news... yet really a major concern? I wonder how likely the hybridization would actually occur. Remember the fears of the "super snake" if the Afrcian Rock Python & Burmese Python bred & took over ~ being both invasive in the everglades. I guess anything is possible but how likely? I personally wish that we could take the focus off blaming the "reptile trade" & look at invasive species like Nutrias (bred for the fur legal fur trade) which have been more destructive over a much larger area & cost many many more millions. Plus with the rate that Greenland is melting.... I expect Florida to be under water in the next generation.....


Hi,

All just theories, and so much sensationalism in the news; the pythons do hybridize, but the rest is conjecture. Florida is in bad shape, no way to reverse most, and all imports are troublesome...pet trade /irresponsible owners bear much blame (introduced fish actually far more diverse, potentially costly in many ways, than herps), as do fur farmers, plant trade, etc...inverts come in naturally, and via all sorts of cargo, etc....where human lives are lost (disease, venomous species, pythons) media attention will always be greater than long-term ecological problems...just the way it is; best, Frank


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*

The introduction of non native species whether in Florida or anywhere in North America is such a huge problem. Whether it's snakes, reptiles etc in the warmer states or Asian Carp in the rivers and tributaries up north is creating hell for our native species. Too many people think when they buy a pet it stays cute forever, then when it becomes big or aggressive they think it's ok to release it in the wild. It would be far better if they either find a place to donate it to, or as much as it pains me to say, humanly put it down. Still too many dumb people out there unfortunately.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Nile Crocodile Found in Florida, with notes on Fla's other exotic reptiles & mamm*



dsaundry said:


> The introduction of non native species whether in Florida or anywhere in North America is such a huge problem. Whether it's snakes, reptiles etc in the warmer states or Asian Carp in the rivers and tributaries up north is creating hell for our native species. Too many people think when they buy a pet it stays cute forever, then when it becomes big or aggressive they think it's ok to release it in the wild. It would be far better if they either find a place to donate it to, or as much as it pains me to say, humanly put it down. Still too many dumb people out there unfortunately.


Thanks..unfortunately zoos rarely if ever take unwanted pets, rehabbers and nature centers always filled to capacity; quality research, preparation needed, but too few potential owners put in the time and effort, best, Frank


----------

